# Let's see pics of your electrical system...



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

I need some ideas for an electrical system so that I don't have extension cords and the octopus running behind my tank.

Any input would be appreciated!

Keith


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you can do very simple household electrical work you can get a three or four bay junction box, put three two hole outlets and a timer in it, and wire it so the timer controls one or two outlets and the remaining one or two are always hot. Use a short extension cord, with the outlets end cut off for the power cord. That's what I use now, but I only put two outlets in it and wish I had put at least three.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I had it like hoppycalif describes, this is the best picture i could find;
http://zoone.se/main/blog/technical-equipment

Now i have changed to a whole aquarium computer, which has it's own sockets;
http://zoone.se/main/blog/iks-running


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Hoppy,

Could you possibly take a picture of your set up? I don't mean to sound stupid, but I have no idea in hell what a junction box is. I can do simple electrical work as I mounted all my lights in my hood...

Keith


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

TexasRock said:


> Hoppy,
> 
> Could you possibly take a picture of your set up? I don't mean to sound stupid, but I have no idea in hell what a junction box is. I can do simple electrical work as I mounted all my lights in my hood...
> 
> Keith


This may sound dumb, but my wife took the camera with her on a two week trip! So, no I can't take a photo now.

Go to Home Depot. Go to their electrical department. Look around and you will find a section full of metal and blue plastic boxes, each about 4" by 3" deep, with various lengths. The shortest one is about 3 inches wide, and then they go in multiples of that. Here is a picture of a box for a single switch or outlet: http://electrical-supply.net/product.asp_Q_parentID_E_415_A_subCatID_E_418_A_prodID_E_1938
If you want two outlets and a timer you get one three times as wide as that one. Look at the switches and outlets at Home Depot and you see what fits in the boxes. Then look at their timers, many of which fit in the same boxes.

Then, if you are nervous, find a handyman and get him to wire up what you need.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

OH! I know what you are talking about.

Can I daisy chain them together and use a heavy gauge 3 prong harness to wire them?


Keith


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, you can't daisy chain them together. I say that only because the question indicates that you would be taking a chance on doing any wiring at all. It isn't at all complicated or difficult, but you do need to understand what you are doing. Really, I was serious about using a handyman. Look in your newspaper ads for handymen. Any halfway competent one could make you an extension cord with a big box on it, having 6 places to plug in things, with a timer that turns on two of those things. And, the labor cost should be less than $50.

If you want to learn more and DIY this, get a book from the library or buy one, that shows how to do simple household electric wiring. A couple hours of study should make you able to confidently do this without risk.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

So what's the advantage of this junction box over buying yourself a nice electronic timer?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know that there is an advantage to using the junction box method. I would expect the advantages to be the cost and the ability to have as many outlets, both timed and untimed as you need. One advantage of any DIY project is the satisfaction of making something that works well.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> No, you can't daisy chain them together. I say that only because the question indicates that you would be taking a chance on doing any wiring at all. It isn't at all complicated or difficult, but you do need to understand what you are doing. Really, I was serious about using a handyman. Look in your newspaper ads for handymen. Any halfway competent one could make you an extension cord with a big box on it, having 6 places to plug in things, with a timer that turns on two of those things. And, the labor cost should be less than $50.
> 
> If you want to learn more and DIY this, get a book from the library or buy one, that shows how to do simple household electric wiring. A couple hours of study should make you able to confidently do this without risk.


whoa..yeah.. man if you dont know any basic electric, this is not a DIY project for you. you need to to know how to wire stuff right and so on, ie how to correctly pigtail a wire and make it safe and they dont cross and spark, and toground to the plug, etc.


----------

